# snacks/rich tea alternatives



## delb t (Jan 8, 2013)

out of interest what do people carry around with them?- we were told if low treat etc retest  if not going to be eating for an hour 2 rich tea biscuits-[12g carbs] this has always been ok - but rich tea biscuits dont travel that well in school bags even wrapped in foil and in plastic container -I have been looking at many cereal bars and most are alot higher in carbs- has any one come across a say 15g carbs bar on their shopping travels? thanks


----------



## trophywench (Jan 8, 2013)

One normal Digestive (the proper higher fat, ordinary original McVities one) is (more or less) exactly 10g and so is ONE chocolate digestive of the Tesco's own brand variety - smaller diameter biscuit than the Ms though.  Two custard creams is 16g and they have less of a tendency to disintegrate and so do Bourbons especially, they withstand quite a lot - but dunno the carb content, cos I stopped buying them since they always plead with me incessantly to eat them, whenever I'm in the same building as they are!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you have any friends who are Slimming World members?  SW do a range of cereal bars... their Rocky Road Hi Fi Light come individually wrapped, and come in at 12.8g carbs per bar.  You can only buy them in group though.  

If you can't get hold of those, try looking Alpen Light bars - just under 12g for most of them.


----------



## delb t (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks - no SW buddies so will look at the Alpen light ones -


----------

